

1:35,200 Scale Train is World’s Smallest - profquail
http://jamesriverbranch.net/detail_16.htm

======
steverb
That's very cool, but it feels like he cheated by not having the train running
on actual tracks.

I know, I'm nit-picking, but the level of craftsmanship I regularly see via
the web has caused me to become jaded.

~~~
rudyfink
Hmm, how about this for craftsmanship then?
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAA8ht4hbhA> (sculptor who works on the scale
of the top of a pin or the eye of a needle).

~~~
anigbrowl
And can't read or write. Wow. WOW. <http://www.willard-wigan.com>

